# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Ускорить работу 1С Бухгалтерия по сети

## AdmRPO

Добрый день, друзья, стоит задача ускорить работу 1С 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 (файловая версия) по локальной сети. Одновременная работа всех бухгалтеров практические невозможна, проведение документа длится минут 15, создание документа около 3 минут.
Что имеем.
1. База 1С размер около 5ГБ, находится на SSD, отдельный компьютер.
2. 5 бухгалтеров подключаются со своих клиентских машин к базе по локальной сети.
Что можно сделать, поможет ли переход на MS SQL и перенос файловой версии 1С предприятия на сервер БД.
Стоит ли купить мини сервер 1с на 5 подключений.

----------


## DoCaru

переход на sql однозначно поможет. Можно postgre поставить. он кажется бесплатный

----------


## zuriy

Из вариантов: 
1. работать в терминале без работы с базой по сети
2. сервер 5 польз + СУБД
3. Перейти на БУ3 + п2. И работать в тонком клиенте

Можно уйти в облако и отдать базу на хостинг, это дешевле чем покупать сервер 1с и обслуживать потом СУБД

----------


## Archimedos

Как вариант - сервер удаленных рабочих столов. Будет гораздо быстрее. Но больше 10 одновременных подключений не рекомендуется, будут частый конфликт блокировок.

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Что можно сделать, поможет ли переход на MS SQL и перенос файловой версии 1С предприятия на сервер БД.


Да поможет!

----------

AdmRPO (04.12.2018)

----------


## raaes

Добрый день. Насколько разница результат при использовании базы напрямую с сервера, где она расположена.(Не исключены проблемы с сетью)
"поможет ли переход на MS SQL и перенос файловой версии 1С предприятия на сервер БД."
 - Переход на ms sql поможет.(бд и log на разные диски)
"поможет ли переход на MS SQL и перенос файловой версии 1С предприятия на сервер БД."
Каковы характеристики сервера на данный момент?

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Стоит ли купить мини сервер 1с на 5 подключений.


А может постгришку покурить (бесплатная и для 5 пользователей в идеале), а в целом стоить по форумам полазить тут на сайте полно инфы!

----------


## Archimedos

Тут еще вопрос финансов. MS SQL + лицензии - не так и дешево, потгрес -медленнее. + обслуживание СУБД отдельно, это тоже надо уметь.

----------


## Archimedos

Громадная разница в платформах 8.2, меньше в 8.3 но все-равно ощутимо заметно.

----------


## Archimedos

> Громадная разница в платформах 8.2, меньше в 8.3 но все-равно ощутимо заметно.


Это я о скорости локально файловой БД и по сети.

----------


## AdmRPO

Каковы характеристики сервера на данный момент?
Сервер ОС Windows Server 2012 R2, XEON E3 1220, ОЗУ 16Gb.
Всем спасибо за ответы

----------


## AdmRPO

OC Windows Server 2012 R2, CPU Xeon E3 1220, ОЗУ 16 Gb

----------


## Archimedos

В любом случае, потребуется память увеличить как минимум до 32 Гб. Если с сервером удаленных рабочих столов - по любому!

----------


## Archimedos

Если на постресе или мсскуле то 16 хватит но впритык

----------


## хрюхрюш

если база до 10 гиг то можно минисервер это дешевле

----------


## AdmRPO

Всем спасибо за ответы

----------


## zuriy

Вы серьезно? У меня на 32 гб 60 человек сидят. 
Для его задач 16 хватит с головой, даже на сервер postgres хватит.

----------


## Наташа666

купите сап ?

----------

